# Missing Posts in the word association thread



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As you probably have realised a lot of posts went missing as a result of the upgrade

So as this thread relies on the posts being sequential I wonder where did it ramble to before being rescued this morning? What will happen if the missing posts are recovered?










My guess is : bug 
VW
Wolfsburg
Major Ivan Hirst
REME
Me

See if you can come up with a better list


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

facebook


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think there are any missing, bug followed by virus seems logical.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SomersetSteve said:


> I don't think there are any missing, bug followed by virus seems logical.


I think you miss the point, there were other posts. Then they vanished so then this morning the perfectly logical post of virus was made - ignoring the missing ones.

Who knows the first missing post might also be 'virus'


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are bound to be some consequences when something stops for a while and then comes back, but the amount of time to resurrect the missing words is surely beyond what it is worth and would not be a good use of time. :roll: 

The fact that that the string is in "Jokes and Trivia" is surely an indication of the importance that most subscribers would apply to trying to find what is/was/might be missing? :x 

I would much rather that Nuke used his time wisely to find threads which might have a greater significance such as those in "Health and Fitness" where posted material MIGHT have a very significant impact.  

Dave


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

There might have been one or two missing posts in the time between the last one and the shut down but it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I notice this morning someone else was posting to the thread at the same time as I was so there are 2 posts "following" one word leaving the thread looking illogical but that's part of the fun I suppose.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> There are bound to be some consequences when something stops for a while and then comes back, but the amount of time to resurrect the missing words is surely beyond what it is worth and would not be a good use of time. :roll:
> 
> The fact that that the string is in "Jokes and Trivia" is surely an indication of the importance that most subscribers would apply to trying to find what is/was/might be missing? :x
> 
> ...


You two seem to be on my case, attributing something to this thread that wasn't intended. Nowhere did I suggest anyone, let alone Nuke, spend time on this. It was just a lighthearted look at the consequence of missing posts, in what I regard as a frankly silly thread, to which I must confess to have contributed to in the past.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Frank, its lighthearted and I enjoy

Some very good words 

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll play with you Frank.

bug
spider
web
computer
windows
microsoft
virus


:wink: 

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

corrupt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > There are bound to be some consequences when something stops for a while and then comes back, but the amount of time to resurrect the missing words is surely beyond what it is worth and would not be a good use of time. :roll:
> ...


Hi frank..

Yes its totally bonkers, but light hearted and a bit of fun.. Try it put a "hard" word in that still fits but is a challenge to follow. You might be surprised we are not as thick as we seem :wink: ..


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

If it had been me (which it wasn't) I'd probably tried 

snug


----------

